# Beztēma >  Mājas kaķa vietā.

## Gaija_5D

Patreiz, ļoti populāra lietiņa, mājas kaķa dziedinšanu aizvietot ar statisko virpuļlauku atveseļošanās veikšanai.
Bet, arī kādreiz kaķītis kļūst par upuri un tad arī tam pašam nepieciešama atveseļošanās. Atveseļošanās ietver atbrīvoanos no galīgi nevēlamām gredzenveida biostruktūrām mūsu ķermeņos. Šādas sruktūras izveidojās izjaucot dabīgo biovidi. Ja lietojam mobīlos telefonus, saņemam vi-fi starojumus, rādiosignālus, potējamies pret visādām nejēdzīgām slimībām.
Parazīti, vīrusi, sēnītes un citas riebeklības savairojās ķermeņos. Tāpēc labāk uzturēt tīrāku mūsu dvēseles mājvietu.

Tāpēc ir radīta brīnišķīga lietiņa - atveseļošanās virpuļlauka ietekmē. 
Redz kāda spole ar generātoru. Var barot pat no PowerBank blociņa.

----------


## osscar

es saprotu, ka šis strādā, ja ģenģeris dod ārā thd 0.001 ar pareizo spektru + vislabāk lampu pastūzis galā un barošanai labāk pareizi tītos trafus vajag ar pareizajiem kondensatoriem....
es labāk izvēlos kaķi...mana gan pus-mežone un rokās nedodas :

----------


## Powerons

Tinumu virziens ir nepareizs, vajadzēja tīt pretējā virzienā, var viegli sajaukt pozitīvo virpuļlauku ar negatīvo.
un tad kaķis tiks nevis izdziedināts, bet dabūs kādu slimību.

osscar  Šinī gadījumā tev piekrītu par THD

----------


## osscar

Es saprotu ka ar to verķi ārstē sevi ne kaķi  :: .

----------


## Didzis

Gaija_5D, ko tu pīpē? Es arī gribu tādu zālīti.
Eh pareizi, šodien tak pirmais aprīlis.

----------


## osscar

sākumā internātā bija modē aķu atjaunotājs no bedīnī, tad free energy, kapandze u.c, pēcāk  negatīvo jonu ūdens - tagad šitas verķis  :: 

ā vēl bija auto ieplūdes jonizators

----------


## osscar

http://altenergy4u.ru/lechenie/leche...nastrojka.html

----------


## Zigis

Vajadzētu tā ka zobu salabot, bet zobārstam negribas tērēties. 

Nav kādam links uz kādu DIY saiti kā atri un lēti salabot zobus? urbmašīna un flaķenes ir, ar to pietiks, vai vēl kas jāsagādā?

----------


## osscar

anestēzija - 0,7, bet tad var arī netīšām veselos zobus salabot  ::

----------


## aldis666

''''auto ieplūdes jonizators'''' tas verķis tak degvielu ''jonizēja'',a populāri bija tie ''virpuļotāji''-tie ar līdz 15% ekonomēja.  ::

----------


## osscar

nē bija tāds augstsprieguma štrunts kas  ozonēja ieplūdes gaisu - tika cik atceros pēc testiem šmucspainavā - ar to verķi virsū ēda pat biku vairāk.  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Metāldetektoru Māris šādus ģeneratorus ražo. Nez, ko viņš pats par to saka? 
P.S. Es redzēju vēl spoli, kas bija pa spirāli toroīda formā satīta. Izmantots vītais pāris no datu kabeļa.
P.P.S. Atradu *šeit* tās gudrības.

----------


## osscar

nu ja ir pieprasījums - kāpēc ne. Padomju laikos tak bija kaut kādi līdzīgi aparāti ....es pat domāju ka pieprasījums pēc šīm spolēm pārsniedz  metāldetektoru pieprasījumu - kāda starpība ko tamborēt, ups tīt  ::

----------


## Elfs

No sākuma ar to verķi ārstē kaķi un tad tālāk jau kaķis visu ārstē...
Ja kaķa nava vai nedodās rokā tad ārstē 0,7 un tad visu ar to tālāk

----------


## osscar

0,7 visu ārstē , tas gan - vismaz slimniekam tā  šķiet, bet ja izgatavojot dziru izmanto negatīvo jonu ūdeni - tad dubultā.

----------


## Elfs

Vispār tabletēm tā strīpiņa pa vidu lai var salauzt divās daļās pa 0,5 ir biku novecojusies sistēma.
Iesaku vēl ieviest vienu strīpiņu Pa 1/3 diametra, lai var iegūt 0,3 un 0,7 - šīs maģiskās dozas manuprāt atstātas novārtā oficiālajā farmakoloģijā....
I viss- pilns dooozu spektrs nodrošināts....piekritīsiet, ka taču 0,2 tas nav nopietni.

----------


## flybackmaster

kas tas 0,7?

----------


## Powerons

> kas tas 0,7?


 0,7 ir 0,7 volti signāls ja uz oscili skatās sīnusu, tad tas ir 1V  Tāteikt kvadrātsakne no 2 reiz 0,7 dod 1Voltu.

----------


## Jurkins

Es, starp citu, piegdien dzīvē !!! (nevis teikās un leģendās) redzēju cilvēku, kurš par 39.99 ir nopircis magnētiņus, ko uzliek autiņa degvielas padeves caurulītei, lai tur pareizi iemagnetizētu tos nanovirpuļjonus. Pēc skata ne ar ko neatšķīrās no Homo Vulgaris. Tāds pats kā visi  ::

----------


## Waldis

_Pēc skata ne ar ko neatšķīrās_ 

Tādus varētu par naudu rādīt.

----------


## Isegrim

> Tādus varētu par naudu rādīt.


 Drīzāk otrādi - tādiem par naudu varēs rādīt tos, kas skolā fiziku vēl mācījušies.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Patreiz, ļoti populāra lietiņa, mājas kaķa dziedinšanu aizvietot ar statisko virpuļlauku atveseļošanās veikšanai.
> Bet, arī kādreiz kaķītis kļūst par upuri un tad arī tam pašam nepieciešama atveseļošanās. Atveseļošanās ietver atbrīvoanos no galīgi nevēlamām gredzenveida biostruktūrām mūsu ķermeņos. Šādas sruktūras izveidojās izjaucot dabīgo biovidi. Ja lietojam mobīlos telefonus, saņemam vi-fi starojumus, rādiosignālus, potējamies pret visādām nejēdzīgām slimībām.
> Parazīti, vīrusi, sēnītes un citas riebeklības savairojās ķermeņos. Tāpēc labāk uzturēt tīrāku mūsu dvēseles mājvietu.
> 
> Tāpēc ir radīta brīnišķīga lietiņa - atveseļošanās virpuļlauka ietekmē. 
> Redz kāda spole ar generātoru. Var barot pat no PowerBank blociņa.


 Te iespējas šās pariktes aizstāšanai:
a)dzīvs kaķis
b)kaķa murrāšanas ieraksts + subwoofer + garo viļņu infrasarkano staru sildītājs....

----------


## Gaija_5D

Sanāca uztaisīt vienu no vienkāršākājam spolītēm. Barojas ar taisnstūri, labi ātru. Strava spolītē kā vajag -sīnuss. Tam tā obligti jābūt. 
Šī spolīte ar minimāli īsiem vadiem, jo taisnstūris taj tiek grūsts iekšā. Barošana 9V un paterētā strāva 0,2A. Domāta ar ko var mazliet [uzspiest] enegētiski. 
Pārbaudīju, labi velk, silda mazāk nekā ar sīnusa spolītes.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Daudzi foruma dalībnieki nesaprot par ko runa. Tas viss paliek reālāks cilvēkiem, kad tiem vairs nespēj palīdzēt dakterīšu izrakstītās antibiotikas. Ko darīt tālāk? Kā izveseļoties? 
Tad tā spēlīte sāk ieiet savās sliedēs. Dikti aizraujoša šī lieta ir. Eksperimenti, pētniecība kopā ar citiem entuziastiem netā.

----------


## Jurkins

Pilnīgi neapšaubāmi, šī spolīte raida kaut kādus īpašus "smalko frekvenču" viļņus, par ko tradicionālā fizika ir bezpoņatkā. Es tik domāju, ka baroklim noteikti ir jābūt iemērktam svētavotā, citādi nekas nebūs. Lai labāk iedarbotos, spole jānoliek istabas vidū, un pašam jāiet apkārt pa saulei murminot  zummmm, zummmm, zummmmm...

----------


## sasasa

> Tas viss paliek reālāks cilvēkiem, kad tiem vairs nespēj palīdzēt dakterīšu izrakstītās antibiotikas..


 Droši, ka vari atvērt savu ārstniecības kabinetu. Cilvēki rindās stāvētu, lai tik tiktu palietot šādu brīnumaparātu. Nauda birtu kā pa reni, tik ar juristu un advokātu pēc tam būtu jāpadalās  ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

Redz, kā kaimiņvalstī šīs lietas jau kļuvušas dikti populāras. Tāpēc vien ka palīdz. Tur cilvēku daudz, un zālītes nezin kur dabūt.  Dakterīši plāta rociņas, nekā nevaram darīt. Ķīmijas tur nekad nepalīdzēs. Bet ar spolītēm ātri to lietiņu var atrisināt.
Redz, šī lietiņa paredzēta mājas lietošanā, gimenes vajadzībām, kad ar veselībiņu mazliet sašķiebjas mazliet, un citreiz arī vairāk. 
Jā, apdegumus no lodāmura superīgi ārstē. Tikai uzreiz vajag, tad efekts maksimālais būs. Pārējo pats organisms paveiks.

----------


## karloslv

Ļauj minēt - tā ir tā kaimiņvalsts, kura ir bagāta ar "akaģemik", "kaņģidat nauk" un neskaitāmiem institūtiem, un kuros publicēšanās pūstošajā citā pasaules daļā tiek uzskatītas par nicināmām, nevis vēlamām. Vai spolīte rada arī torsionu laukus? Vai spēj ārstēt arī maldus?

----------


## simistors

Man pasen bija atstiepta uz remontu bioptron vai kkāda līdzīga lampa. Attaisīju vaļā, tur kvēldiegs pušu... Parakājos atvilktnē un ieliku pirmo LED`eni, kura patrāpijās. Pēcāk sastopot laimīgo "medicīnas iekārtas" īpašnieku uzzināju, ka iekārta darbojoties div tik labi..... ::   viela pārdomām... ::

----------


## Ints

Kašpirovskis vispār un visu pa teļļuku ārstēja, hehe.

----------


## Gaija_5D

Interesanti, ka, nav īsii pareizās atbildes, kas ir strāva vara elektovadītājā. Tas ko māca skolās nav vispār pareizi, nekādi tur elektroni nepārvietojās. Tās ir pilnīgkās blēņas. Tā it tikai kārtējā ilūzija, ko vieglāk izskaidrot parastiem cilvēciņiem. Citādi viņi sāks rakties dziļāk īstajā fizikā un tas nebūs vēlami, radīsies atkal jauni jautājumi un jautājumi.

----------


## AndrisZ

> kas ir strāva vara elektovadītājā. Tas ko māca skolās nav vispār pareizi,


 Izstāsti īsi pareizo versiju!

----------


## antons21

Es šo jautājumu uzdevu vairākus desmitus gadu atpakaļ skolā- kāpēc nav aiztures starp slēža ieslēgšanu un sprieguma/strāvas parādīšanos? Tie elektroni tak skrien ar noteiktu galīgu ātrumu no avota.

----------


## AndrisZ

> kāpēc nav aiztures starp slēža ieslēgšanu un sprieguma/strāvas parādīšanos?


 Kā tad nav? Tā ir gan izmērāma, gan aprēķināma un tiek ņemta vērā (paskaties kaut vai uz datora mātesplates celiņu zīmējumu pie procesora).
Skaidrs, ka ar aci šo mikrosekunžu aizturi nevar redzēt.

----------


## karloslv

Un kā tieši tu zini, ka nav - jo neredzēji? Piemēram, 10 ns vari uz aci saskatīt?  ::  

Patiesībā pēc slēdža nospiešanas izplatās EM vilnis. Elektroni tur lēkā, lai izlīdzinātu potenciāla starpību. Lēkāt var jebkādas citas lādētas daļiņas (t.sk. virtuālas - caurumi), svarīgi tikai, ka izlīdzinās potenciāls.

----------


## Elfs

Raapo tās daļiņas tur nevis skrien.
Skrien komanda: Rāpot !.... ar ātrumu c - tur kautkaads maziņš skaitliitis ko nosaka vielas īpashības
Par pashiem elektroniem nekas daudz nav zinaams....ir pieredze tik tos komandeet

----------


## karloslv

Ir vēl viens interesants gadījums, kurš izlec ārpus skolas noslēgto ķēžu modeļa. Vai kāds šeit ir atrāvies augstfrekvences apdegumu, pieskaroties tikai 1 vadam? (reāli nepatīkama lieta, starp citu, un tur nav svarīgi, ar kādiem apaviem uz kādas grīdas tu stāvi)

Strāva taču nevarētu plūst pa 1 vadu? Tieši tas pats antenas gadījumā, kur vads beidzas nekurienē, bet strāva taču plūst. Elektroni nelec ārā no vada tā galā. Patiesībā strāva mierīgi var plūst pa vienu vadu, ja vien tā ir maiņstrāva. Vads elektrostatiski uzlādējas, izlādējas, modelis strādā. Tālāk jau mainīgais elektriskais lauks inducē EM starojumu. Pieņemu, ka arī šis ir skaidrojums "uz pirkstiem", bet vienu pakāpi aiz tā, ko parasti māca skolā.

----------


## Elfs

Pārsauļošanās jau arī tāds strāvas apdegums vien ir....tikai ļoti ļoti augstas frekvences  ::

----------


## Didzis

Jā, izskatās, ka te daudziem elektrība ir tumša lieta, kas gaiši spīd, iet pa vadiem un sit pa nagiem.

----------


## tornislv

Uz visām šīm lietām, kas te pēdējos rakstus desmit tiek tirzātas, sniedz atbildi tāds augstskolas kurss, kā "elektrodinamika". Protams, tur vairs ar Oma likumu vien nepietiek... Savukārt, ja nepietiek ar elektrodinamiku, tad palīdzēs folijas cepurīte un svina apakšbikses.

----------


## next

Bez elektroniem jau pat Faradeja diska darbiiba nebija izskaidrojama.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faraday_paradox

----------


## Jurkins

> Citādi viņi sāks rakties dziļāk īstajā fizikā un tas nebūs vēlami, radīsies atkal jauni jautājumi un jautājumi.


 Drīkst Tev vienu jautājumu? Vai dators uz kura Tu raksti šīs blēņas strādā pateicoties "pareizās" fizikas likumiem? Ak nē? Kāpēc? Kāpēc Tu lieto šos nepareizās fizikas atkritumus? Slabo lietot "pareizos"? Ak, izrādās, ka tādi neeksistē? Kāpēc? Dīvainīši tik runā un runā, bet līdz darbiem netiek?  :: 
p.s. sorry, sanāca vairāki jautājumi  ::

----------


## Gaija_5D

http://www.elfaforums.lv/attachment....1&d=1495372044
Šī te, spole ar taisnstūra meandru strādā lieliski. Parasti uzreiz pēc tam lieku virsū teslas slēguma spolīti. Tā visus disharmonijas izrasītos faktorus, ko deva meandrs, nolīdzina.
Būtu labāk, kāds no foruma gudrajiem prātiem ko pamēginājis un tad runāt ko lietišķu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tu jau uz jautājumiem neatbildi, ko tad te vēl lietišķu runāt?  ::

----------


## JDat

> http://www.elfaforums.lv/attachment....1&d=1495372044
> Šī te, spole ar taisnstūra meandru strādā lieliski. Parasti uzreiz pēc tam lieku virsū teslas slēguma spolīti. Tā visus disharmonijas izrasītos faktorus, ko deva meandrs, nolīdzina.
> Būtu labāk, kāds no foruma gudrajiem prātiem ko pamēginājis un tad runāt ko lietišķu.


 Foruma gudrie prāti ar tādām muļķībām nenodarbojas.

----------


## JDat

> http://www.elfaforums.lv/attachment....1&d=1495372044
> Šī te, spole ar taisnstūra meandru strādā lieliski. Parasti uzreiz pēc tam lieku virsū teslas slēguma spolīti. Tā visus disharmonijas izrasītos faktorus, ko deva meandrs, nolīdzina.
> Būtu labāk, kāds no foruma gudrajiem prātiem ko pamēginājis un tad runāt ko lietišķu.


 Foruma gudrie prāti ar tādām muļķībām nenodarbojas.

----------

